# Kruger Park Lodge



## IanMcM (Mar 12, 2006)

Does anyone know if Kruger Park Lodge is within a days drive from Johannesburg airport.  Or is this a crazy idea?  No idea of distances at all.  Any suggestions/comments would be gratefully received.
Thanks Ian


----------



## JeffV (Mar 12, 2006)

It is about 475 kilometers. Driving time about 5 hours.


----------



## michelle (Mar 13, 2006)

Alternatively, you can fly to Skukuza (inside the Kruger Park) or Nelspruit, and pick up a car from there.


----------



## IanMcM (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks for the info, Jeff

Michelle, Do you know  the name of the internal carrier in South Africa, is it South African Airways also.   Is there a website one can see internal flight schedules/prices etc.  Thanks for any info you might have.  Ian


----------



## michelle (Mar 14, 2006)

Yes, SAA is indeed an internal carrier. (www.flysaa.com)

But you can also try the following internal carriers:
Kulula - http://www.kulula.co.za
Nationwide - http://www.flynationwide.co.za/

The airport at Nelspruit is called Mpumalanga (MQP)


----------



## IanMcM (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks Michelle  that will be very useful


----------

